# Sticky  Please read this before you post!



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

This forum is not for diagnosing problems you might have with your vehicle. This forum is for discussion of garage and shop TOOLS. Please keep your questions limited to tool and equipment discussions ONLY. If you have a question that pertains to your vehicle - find the correct forum and post it there.
Thanks
-Asleep


----------

